# Need info on Giant Demasoni aka Blue Dolphins



## cichlidpastor (Jun 20, 2009)

I have always liked Kenyi, but not their temperament. I also like Demasoni, but I don't like the idea of having to buy 12 of them. And so I'm looking for something that looks like those, but less aggressive. I found some "giant demasoni" aka blue dolphins on one of the online vendor's sites and wondered what you guys thought. They claim they are like Demasoni , but without the attitude.

They would be sharing space in a 75 gal with

4 Yellow Labs
4 Acei
2 Mainganos 
2 Red Zebras (but they will be gone as soon as I find a buyer)


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

The Ps. Blue Dolphin is laid-back for a mbuna,even a little skittish at first . They do better in groups and not kept with more aggressive types (IME) . They do grow large 6" + .


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes, that's what I had read. I'd probably remove the maingano if you want the "giant demasoni".


----------



## cichlidpastor (Jun 20, 2009)

4 giant demosani arrived by Fedex today. All in good shape, but smaller than I expected, one was less than an inch. I put them in with the others even with the maingano and so far they've been ignored as long as they stay out of certain "neighborhoods." Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## justinf67 (Jul 19, 2009)

same deal with the grass for me. got different stuff, but way smaller than expected. I am curious how the dolphins work out as I was considering them at one point. got any pics?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Laid back in this case means wimps. Perhaps they'll colour up in a year or so for you, if they aren't pushed around by the rocks.


----------



## Aislinn (Jul 31, 2009)

I have had blue dolphins with mainganos for a while now. So far I haven't had any problems. The mainganos tend to stay in and around the rocks and the dolphins tend to stay in the open water areas. My mainganos are about three inches and the dolphins are also about three. Dolphins are slow growers compared to mainganos. They are also slow to color up to the blue color that's so pretty. At three inches all but one still are more a silver with a hint of blue with dark splotches. The non-splotched one is slowly beginning to show the blue, but only in the right light. I am planning on looking for a larger than 75 gallon in the spring for the dophins as they can get up to eight inches and I think a four foot 75 gallon isn't really big enough for them. Just my personal opinion.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Aislinn are your fish Cyrtocara Moorii (Blue Dolphin) or Metriaclima sp. dolphin?


----------



## Aislinn (Jul 31, 2009)

Mine are Cyrtocara Moorii. Just reread the posts and think I need to drink my coffee before writing and not while waiting for the pot to finish making the coffee. Mine aren't the sp. dolphins.

So what is the differences between the two as in behavior etc.? What species are generally kept with the sp. dolphins?


----------



## cichlidpastor (Jun 20, 2009)

Aislinn,

The sp. Blue Dolphins are mbuns that get about 5-6" long, they look a little like Kenyi or Demasoni's which is why they are somethings called giants. They are pretty typical as far as mbuna goes. Everyone that knows says you can keep yellows and Acei with them.


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

Is the scientific name Pseudotropheus sp. "Blue Dolphin"? or am I wrong, what is it then?

Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The current name espoused by Ad Konings in his 4th Edition is Metriaclima sp. dolphin.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

My Metriaclima sp. Dolphin are in with Maingano, and I have experienced no problems. Here is a picture of my male and a Rusty male.


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

Beautiful fish Floridagirl =D>


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

TKC747 said:


> Beautiful fish Floridagirl =D>


Thanks.


----------

